# egg crate questions....



## cichlid9 (Nov 17, 2002)

Well i finally found some egg crate at a local hardware store. Is there a method i should use when putting it in the tank. I didnt think the egg crate would be so hard, im a little afraid of a few granules working their way under the egg crate and then cracking my tank. Am i jus being paranoid? :-? Thanks everybody for your input.


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Probably not, but best to make sure the tank is clean and 'bit' free before you put it down :wink:


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

ur fine, i crate all my tanks when setting them up and when it comes time to cleaning im sure some get under there but the sand in my tanks seems to be a little soft ehh ? Anyways ur fine.

D


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

Honestly, I use eggcrate in all of my tanks also, as far as sand getting under it, I think that under the pressure the eggcrate would bend and give before the glass.


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

Be careful putting the egg crate into your tank. It can scratch the glass very easily. Trust me when I tell you. I scratch mine and didn't even know it until I was done putting it in there. If I had to do it all over again, I would make sure that there weren't any sharp edges after cutting it to fit. i would smooth out the edges after cutting with my dremmel and a fine grinding stone.


----------



## chachiman24 (Feb 20, 2009)

what about egg crate and gravel wil that be bad if it finds it's way under the crate when i am vacuming


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Unlikely that it would if you out the egg crate down flat on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Doane said:


> Honestly, I use eggcrate in all of my tanks also, as far as sand getting under it, I think that under the pressure the eggcrate would bend and give before the glass.


LOL, aren't you using egg crate because you think it will distribute the force of rocks more evenly on the bottom of the aquarium? You just admitted that you think the egg crate will bend before the glass, like I've said before putting egg crate on the bottom of an aquarium is like attaching a toothpick to a 2x4 and expecting it to make the 2x4 significantly stronger.


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

Egg crate debate.

I think the concept is to distribute the weight of falling rock. Preventing sharp edges from hitting the bottom glass.

Of course, sand would do the same thing, but this way you can put rock down before sand and thus making your rock structures a little more secure in the process.

Tempered glass bottoms are crazy strong. Plate glass isn't as strong.

I'm not sure how much difference it makes unless someone can tell me they had a tempered bottom glass shatter from falling rock and they can tell me they had a rock fall in a similar sized tank and not shatter it with egg crate.

I'm not sure if tanks have plate glass bottoms. I suppose maybe it is better for those tanks.


----------

